# FR: Il nous a servi



## marget

Bonjour,

Is _nous _indirect in this context since a direct object is considered to be understood?

Merci d'avance

*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one


----------



## cropje_jnr

In a word, yes.

It essentially means "_il a servi à nous_" - the preposition is understood and indicates that _nous_, when preceding the participle, functions as an indirect object pronoun.

That is, of course, assuming the verb _servir_ is being used intransitively (it's always a good idea to give a full sentence).


----------



## QBU

it is impossible to tell without context.
J'ai ce téléviseur depuis 3 ans. Il nous a servi fidèlement. (il a servi *à nous*) indirect
On peut remplacer nous par lui: il lui a servi fidèlement.
Le garçon nous a servi en dernier. ( il a servi *nous*) direct.
On peut remplacer nous par le, ou l'
Le garçon l'a servi en dernier.
Je pense que c'est ça
Catherine


----------



## janpol

oui, 
ce téléviseur *nous* a servi. *nous* = COI, pas d'accord du participe passé
Le garçon *nous *a servi(e)s en dernier. *nous* = COD d'où accord du pp
il *nous *a servi des bières. *Des bières* = COD, *nous* = CO Second, pas d'accord du pp


----------



## marget

Merci à vous tous.  Le contexte est le suivant:
Est-ce que le garçon a oublié de vous servir ? 
Non, il nous a servis.  Dans ce cas-là, _nous_ est le complément d'objet direct, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## janpol

oui, dans cette phrase, NOUS est COD.


----------



## marget

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## QBU

Oups, désolée pour l'oubli de l'accord.
Catherine


----------



## hotjava

J'ai trouvé  la phrase suivante dans un site de grammaire: 



> _ La serveuse ne nous a pas encore servis _


Je ne comprends pas pourquoi le participe passé « servis » doit-il s'accorder avec « nous ».  

La grammaire traditionnelle (Bescherelle, Grevisse)  indique que le participe passé employé avec  l'auxiliaire AVOIR s'accorde en genre et en nombre avec le complément d'objet  direct (COD) lorsque celui-ci est placé AVANT le verbe.

Donc, dans notre phrase, il s'agit du rôle de « nous ». Si'l est un COD, selon la règle, il faut s'accorder.  Pour déterminer cela, on pose la question _servir quoi ou qui? _ Pourtant, « nous » ne la répond pas.  « nous » ne  répond qu'à la question _servir à qui ou à quoi?_ Autrement dit,  « nous » n' est pas un COD, mais un COI (Complément d'objet  Indirect).  Donc, il ne doit pas s'accorder.   Il devrait être « _La serveuse ne nous a  pas encore servi_ »

Est-ce ma analyse correct? ou bien le site grammaire est correct?


----------



## Oddmania

> « nous » ne  répond qu'à la question _servir à qui  ou à quoi?_


Non non, *nous* est bien C.O.D, pas C.O.I !

_Servir qui ? Nous._

Servir quelqu'un 

Servir à quelqu'un 

Servir quelque chose à quelqu'un 


On dira donc par exemple_ J'ai servi un café à Paul_ 



_COD : un café (J'ai servi quoi ? Un café)._


_COI : Paul (J'ai servi un café à qui ? A Paul)._

Je comprend que ce soit un peu confus  

_J'ai servi un café à qui ? _
_J'ai servi à qui ? _
_J'ai servi qui ? _

Sans vouloir dire de bêtise, si je ne me trompe pas, il ne peut donc y avoir de C.O.I seulement s'il y a un C.O.D :

_J'ai servi un café à qui ? _(Juste)
_J'ai servi à qui ? _(Faux)


----------



## hotjava

Si l'on réécrit la phrase en ajoutant _les bonbons_ comme cela:

_La serveuse ne nous a  pas servi les bonbons_ (pas accord, COD bonbons après le verbe)
_La serveuse ne nous les a  pas servis   (accord avec COD "les" (bonbons), avant le verbe ) _

Servir quoi?   _les bonbons  _ --> COD

Servir à qui? _ nous _    ---> COI


----------



## Oddmania

Yep, this sounds correct to me


----------



## janpol

citation : _La serveuse ne nous a pas servi les bonbons_ (pas accord, COD bonbons après le verbe)
_La serveuse ne nous les a pas servis (accord avec COD "les" (bonbons), avant le verbe )_
Servir quoi? _les bonbons _--> COD
Servir à qui? _nous _---> COI

tout ça est parfait, hotjava mais dans "_La serveuse ne nous a pas encore servi(e)s ", il n'est question ni de café ni de bonbons: elle n'a pas servi qui ? NOUS = COD et non pas COS._


----------



## MB87

Je crois qu'il faut envisager les deux constructions du verbe "SERVIR" :
1°) SERVIR qqch à qqn : (COD + COS)
--} accord uniquement avec le COD si et seulement si il est placé avant le verbe.
1. Elle a *servi *les frites à la cliente.(les frites=COD) (à la cliente=COS)
    --} pas d'accord (COD placé après le verbe)
2. Elle lui a *servi *les frites. (lui=COS) (les frites=COD)
     --} pas d'accord (COD toujours placé après le verbe)
3. Elle les a *servies *à la cliente. (les=COD mis pour _les frites_:fém. plur.) (à la cliente=COS)
    --} accord (COD placé avant le verbe)
4. Elle les lui a *servies*. (les=COD mis pour _les frites_ ) (lui=COS)
    --} accord (COD placé avant le verbe)

2°) SERVIR à qqh / SERVIR à qqn : (à qqn ou à qqch sont des COI
      --} jamais d'accord avec le COI.
1. Ce dictionnaire a *servi *à Jane pour sa traduction. (à Jane=COI)
2. Ce dictionnaire lui a *servi *pour sa traduction.
3. Ce dictionnaire n'a *servi *à rien.

Hope this will help !!
It really is a pb for French people too !


----------

